# Best FOC for ACC's



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Your FOC should be just about perfect. Anywhere between 10% and 14% seems to be pretty good, and 12% is just right it seems. :thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

11.8% should be fine.. if they're fishtailing on occasion, it's probably not the FOC.

I shoot em at 11.3 and they fly great, when I shoot em right.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You can shoot ACCs as low as about 8% and still get good results...12% should be more than enough...I used to shoot 3-28s with the Medium points (87 grain) and shot some of my best scores with that set up. That arrow was right around 9%...

If you're getting an occasional fishtail, I would check nock rotation on all your arrows, you may have 1 or 2 where you are not getting clearance.

It could also be shot execution. A poorly executed shot will tend to do that...


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

not to hijack, but what is FOC?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hijack away my friend...

*F*ront
Of
*C*enter

It refers to the percentage in front of the center point of the arrow where balance is achieved on say a knife edge. It is important to have adequate FOC in order to get stable arrow flight. What adequate FOC is depends on:
Arrow type 
Shooting style
Game being played
Personal opinion

Some folks spend a lot of time setting up arrows to get what they believe to be "good" FOC...I build an arrow to get a good spine match with a decent weight point (I won't go under 80 grains, and won't even go that low unless using a very light shaft) and let FOC fall where it may...

Does any of that help...There is probably a 6 page debate thread in that question (especially if Bowgod and I get going on it), but that covers the basics...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

When it looks like it is fishtailing, you aren't shooting in the woods are you? If it is going in and out of the light, it's not going to look right. Have someone else watch it out in the sun....

SB


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pops1 said:


> Any of you guys or gals using ACC's have a magic FOC number that seems to work best for these arrows? My FOC is 11.8% now. Sometimes it looks like my arrows are fishtailing or something. Spine is perfect for my setup.


Plus if spine is perfect, any change to FOC is going to change spine match/arrow reaction...

Spine match is a way more important factor than FOC...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> When it looks like it is fishtailing, you aren't shooting in the woods are you? If it is going in and out of the light, it's not going to look right. Have someone else watch it out in the sun....
> 
> SB


Bingo - we have a winner. If one was to judge their arrow flight by the way the arrow "looks" at DCWC target6 (tower), they would go crazy. Have also seen similar illusions at the range Pops1 shoots at often on targets 3 & 14 - even 13 sometimes.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bingo - we have a winner. If one was to judge their arrow flight by the way the arrow "looks" at DCWC target6 (tower), they would go crazy. Have also seen similar illusions at the range Pops1 shoots at often on targets 3 & 14 - even 13 sometimes.


Ok thanks I'll keep that in mind and take note where I'm at the next time it happens. Anythings possible with my shooting!


----------

